# Seattle Scenes



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Ahhhhh kick ass pics overload!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Belltown! Part III*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

WOW - what a feast for the eyes - our Mayor needs to visit SEA ! Thanks for the photo tour .... btw, I LOVE this -


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

GOOD JOB CrazyAboutCities! :cheers1: You really know how to show off our great city.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

You sure do. Fantastic pics of our fantastic Seattle.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I will post more pictures soon. This week, I will take more and more pictures of Seattle neighborhoods to show you guys.  Any Seattleties, please feel free to post any pictures of Seattle neighborhoods here.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Belltown! Part IV*























































I had to take picture of this guy in orange who sat that bus seat for hours daily for 365 days a year. He is one of these people that is making Belltown a very interesting place to live in. 




























Sport cars are very common for Belltown!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome thread! :yes:


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Thanks!  It is Rainier Square complex. That building is Rainier Building.


Thanks! 
That is a very cool tower. I love the base. :yes:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Belltown! Part V*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

StevenW said:


> Thanks!
> That is a very cool tower. I love the base. :yes:


Anytime! I love that building too! That's why I took pictures of it.


----------



## Backstrom (Apr 26, 2006)

Bond James Bond said:


> To hell with the skyscrapers. That short guy with the blue jacket is one handsome dude.


I would've thought you'd show up with a suit and carrying a gun.

What are you saying there in the third picture?
"Stop taking pictures or Bond'll shoot you!"

Btw, Crazy, you might want to put a 56k warning on here. mg:


----------



## ChrisLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Nice set of photos, Seattle is one cool looking city. I remember way back the the movie Stake Out came out at the movies. That was the first time I took notice of Seattle, and a few years later decided to spend a weeks vacation there.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, Belltown has truely become a dense neighborhood...I remember when it was just warehouses and rundown bars. Great job as usual, Crazy. 



ChrisLA said:


> Nice set of photos, Seattle is one cool looking city. I remember way back the the movie Stake Out came out at the movies. That was the first time I took notice of Seattle, and a few years later decided to spend a weeks vacation there.


Whoops..."Stake Out" was filmed in Vancouver, BC. hno: Easy mistake as Vancouver has stood in for Seattle in countless movies and tv shows due to cheaper costs of shooting. If you are a Seattleite that is so frustrating!


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, those are damn good pictures.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*brilliant!*

I have not checked out Belltown since arriving in SEA. Great pics. Can't wait to see more of your pics. :cheers:


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

I always c skyline pics of Seattle, usually. Thanks for posting so many downtown pics, they give me a nice feeling


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I plan to take more pictures tomorrow. I hope to post it by tomorrow night before my evening class or next day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

WOW - They must have great views .....








Who needs to travel when you can sit in the comfort of your own home and be there - thanks for the great update.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Lower Queen Anne*


----------



## pwalker (Feb 19, 2007)

Fun, interesting Seattle neighborhood. When the Sonics leave, it may lose some vitality, so the challenges will be greater. Hopefully, the old Key Arena will remain a magnet for shows, entertainment, etc. Of course, Seattle Center will still be there, but I think the Sonics bring in a lot of revenue, and I hope the loss of the team will not create big problems in the 'hood.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ I doubt it will impact Queen Anne neighborhood much only on some local businesses... They still supported by residents who live in the neighborhood. Plus Queen Anne neighborhood is growing as well. I think they will do fine without Sonics.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

WOW....with a capital W! Your pics are some of the best Seattle pics. I really did not spend much time up on QA hill but its looks like a nice place. Is this part of town expensive to rent or buy?


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*hotel!!*

Hey, I knew I recognized something. I stayed at the Meditarranean Inn when I first arrived in Seattle for a few days. Hey, how about some Capital Hill pics?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> WOW....with a capital W! Your pics are some of the best Seattle pics. I really did not spend much time up on QA hill but its looks like a nice place. Is this part of town expensive to rent or buy?


Thanks!  Depends where in Queen Anne. You can find some place for less or more.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> Hey, I knew I recognized something. I stayed at the Meditarranean Inn when I first arrived in Seattle for a few days. Hey, how about some Capital Hill pics?


I was at Capital Hill today, the weather was bad so I will take pictures of it later.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Washington Convention Center & Freeway Park*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

WTF? Why my pictures are not showing?

EDIT: Never mind, I took care of it. Anyway, ENJOY THE PICTURES!


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*queen anne*

Hey, I am still not familiar with Seattle. What is the difference between upper and lower Queen Anne neighbourhood besides the fact that Upper QA is up on a mountain..lol!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> Hey, I am still not familiar with Seattle. What is the difference between upper and lower Queen Anne neighbourhood besides the fact that Upper QA is up on a mountain..lol!


Upper Queen Anne is on the top of Queen Anne hill. Lower Queen Anne is downhill from Queen Anne hill toward to Denny street. 

If you go up to Upper Queen Anne, it is completely different world there than compared to entire downtown Seattle area. Upper Queen Anne is small town feeling neighborhood... Alot of beautiful 1930s homes plus pop and mom businesses on N. Queen Anne Avenue... Lower Queen Anne is very busy area with many stores and restaurants with many apartment/condo buildings around it since it is very near to downtown Seattle area.


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks.. I have been looking around for an area that I am comfortable with. I was thinking Upper QA, as I like the serenity of the area. Lower QA can seem quite busy and noisy. Is upper QA mostly straight people?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> thanks.. I have been looking around for an area that I am comfortable with. I was thinking Upper QA, as I like the serenity of the area. Lower QA can seem quite busy and noisy. Is upper QA mostly straight people?


Of course! Upper Queen Anne is somewhat conversative neighborhood... There are alot of straight people... Some closeted people... Some gay or lesbian couples with children living there too. There is a college campus at Upper Queen Anne too... Pacific University (I think). Also there are many churches too.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Pioneer Square Part I*

Pioneer Square is Seattle's oldest neighborhood.

Enjoys!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Pioneer Square Part II*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Public Pike Market Part I*

















































































































































*World's very first Starbucks store!*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Public Pike Market Part II*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

*Public Pike Market Part III*


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

More great photos, Crazy!

But maybe, just for the heck of it, you should go to some of the outlying neighborhoods and take some pics of those. Everyone's seen tons of pics in and around downtown, but how many have seen pics of, say, Fauntelroy or Lake City or Wedgewood or Greenwood?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ That is part of my plans to take pictures of the neighborhoods surrounding downtown area. I can't take pictures of the suburbs because I don't have car anymore. I would need anyone to do that for us.


----------

